

Spanish novelist Lucía Etxebarria quits writing in piracy protest - cdcarter
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/dec/20/spanish-novelist-quits-piracy-protest

======
rorrr
How ironic

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luc%C3%ADa_Etxebarr%C3%ADa#Plag...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luc%C3%ADa_Etxebarr%C3%ADa#Plagiarism_accusations)

